# CDU/CSU für strengere Kontrolle von Dialern



## Heiko (13 März 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/em-13.03.03-000/


----------



## technofreak (13 März 2003)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Sicht der Internetbeauftragten der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion, Martina Krogmann, hat die Bundesregierung ihr Versprechen nicht erfüllt, den Missbrauch von 0190-/0900-Rufnummern zu bekämpfen. In einer gemeinsamen Erklärung mit der Unions-Verbraucherschutzbeauftragten Ursula Heinen bemängelte Krogmann, dass das von der Bundesregierung angekündigte Gesetzesvorhaben zum Schutz vor Abzockern weiter auf sich warten lässt.



Wer hat denn im vergangenen Jahr (am 12.07.2002) im Bundesrat "erfolgreich" die  Gesetzesvorlage
des Verbraucherministeriums zur Verbesserung der Stellung des Verbrauchers  verhindert bzw. verwässert? 
das Gedächtnis scheint reichlich kurz zu sein .......
Vom Saulus zum Paulus? eher Heuchelei pur  :evil: 
tf


----------



## Paule (13 März 2003)

Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Aber wer glaubt schon der Union?


----------



## Der Jurist (13 März 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heise schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine eher Heuchelei. 

Wer ´s glaubt, wird selig, 
wer in die Mehlkiste fällt, wird mehlig.


----------



## Soko (13 März 2003)

*Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*

Es hilft aber auch nicht recht weiter nur  zu fragen, wer der Böse ist.
Was wird getan, dass der Gesetzgeber endlich aufwacht?
Oder haben die Abzocker längst eine Lobby im Parlament?

Neben der persönlichen Auseinandersetzung mit den Abzockern, muss auch die politische Schiene gefahren werden.

Kann hier das Forum einen Beitrag leisten?


----------



## Milchmädchen (13 März 2003)

Solange der Bund Anteile der DTAG besitzt kann kein richtiges Interesse bestehen gegen Dialer härter vorzugehen. Einzig die jeweilige Opposition wird dies wohl zur Aufbesserung des eigenen Images fordern.


----------



## Marie (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Es hilft aber auch nicht recht weiter nur  zu fragen, wer der Böse ist.
> Was wird getan, dass der Gesetzgeber endlich aufwacht?
> Oder haben die Abzocker längst eine Lobby im Parlament?



Ich weiss nicht, wenn ich mir unsere diesbezügliche Gesetzgebung so betrachte, dann sieht es schon so aus, als würde man denen alle Hintertüren bewusst offen lassen.

Ich kapier dieses ganze Wischiwaschi nicht. Es wäre doch absolut einfach zu sagen: ein Kaufvertrag kann einzig und alleine dann zustandekommen, wenn der Käufer bewusst etwas händich eintragen muss, und wenn dies nur ne Ziffer wäre. Und wenn ferner der Dienstanbieter letztlich das Geld nicht einfordern dürfte, wenn er sich nicht überzeugt hat, dass dies der Fall ist. Oder was seh ich falsch? Bin ich zu naiv odder was?  :gruebel:


----------



## AmiRage (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre doch absolut einfach zu sagen: ein Kaufvertrag kann einzig und alleine dann zustandekommen, wenn der Käufer bewusst etwas händich eintragen muss, und wenn dies nur ne Ziffer wäre.


Das würde sicherlich nicht ausreichen. Oder was für eine Ziffer sollte dies sein, die nicht auch automatisch an den Dialer o.ä. übergeben werden kann.

Meinst Du nach dem Motto: Geben Sie zum Bestätigen "0815" ein?

Wie willst Du eine "händige" Eingabe nachweisen?


----------



## Marie (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde sicherlich nicht ausreichen. Oder was für eine Ziffer sollte dies sein, die nicht auch automatisch an den Dialer o.ä. übergeben werden kann.
> 
> Meinst Du nach dem Motto: Geben Sie zum Bestätigen "0815" ein?
> 
> Wie willst Du eine "händige" Eingabe nachweisen?



Eben, ganz genau sowas. Mindestens einen Tastendruck, der weder durch Mausklick, noch mit der Entertaste ersetzt werden kann. Und natürlich müsste der Wortlaut noch eindeutig auf die Bestätigung eines Kaufvertrages hinweisen. Und ausserdem müsste das Produkt beschrieben sein, das man kauft. Und zwar sichtbar, nicht verdeckt und nur mit scrollen zu erkunden.


----------



## AmiRage (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, ganz genau sowas. Mindestens einen Tastendruck, der weder durch Mausklick, noch mit der Entertaste ersetzt werden kann. Und natürlich müsste der Wortlaut noch eindeutig auf die Bestätigung eines Kaufvertrages hinweisen. Und ausserdem müsste das Produkt beschrieben sein, das man kauft. Und zwar sichtbar, nicht verdeckt und nur mit scrollen zu erkunden.


Hä? Wie sollte soetwas jemals nicht zu fälschen sein? Oder wie willst Du jemals nachweisen, dass Du nicht diesen Tastendruck durchgeführt hast?


----------



## Marie (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Wie sollte soetwas jemals nicht zu fälschen sein? Oder wie willst Du jemals nachweisen, dass Du nicht diesen Tastendruck durchgeführt hast?



Ach ich weiss nicht, klar gibt es immer wieder irgendwelche Tricks. Aber schau doch mal mit welchen simplen Methoden die jetzt durchkommen.


----------



## AmiRage (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ich weiss nicht, klar gibt es immer wieder irgendwelche Tricks. Aber schau doch mal mit welchen simplen Methoden die jetzt durchkommen.


Ja, da sind wir ganz klar einer Meinung, nur solange es im Prinzip ausreicht "irgendwie" eine Telefonverbindung herzustellen (+ "Mehrwertdienst") und dann der Anschlussinhaber automatisch in die Beweislast gestellt wird, nützen die "ausgefeiltesten" Mechanismen nichts.


----------



## dialerfucker (13 März 2003)

@Soko;

...man sollte davon ausgehen, dass die Lobby vorhanden ist. Zumindest gab es letztes Jahr eine Anhörung im Bundesrat, bei der die Trolle unter anderem durch Dr. P. K.  (Mitgeschäftsführer Mainpean&Co, sowie, nein, er ist nicht gelernter Bäcker sondern Jurist...) vertreten waren. Es ging dabei, glaub ich um Jugendschutz...Groteskerweise war das auch der Zeitraum, als die Union im Bundesrat  Renate Künasts Reformvorschläge kippte. :evil: 

@Milchmädchen;
Mm. schrieb:



> Solange der Bund Anteile der DTAG besitzt kann kein richtiges Interesse bestehen gegen Dialer härter vorzugehen.



...wahrscheinlicher ist: Solange der Bund Mehrwertsteuern einzieht...  

@AmiRage;

...wir sind doch fast alle fähig, bei einer Softwareinstallation die Vertragsbedingungen zu lesen und, so wir es wollen, "I agree" anzuklicken. Normalerweise wird sonst ja bei "disagree" die Installation abgebrochen...  

Gruß df


----------



## Marie (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da sind wir ganz klar einer Meinung, nur solange es im Prinzip ausreicht "irgendwie" eine Telefonverbindung herzustellen (+ "Mehrwertdienst") und dann der Anschlussinhaber automatisch in die Beweislast gestellt wird, nützen die "ausgefeiltesten" Mechanismen nichts.



Ja auch richtig, der Dienstanbieter müsste erstmal den Beweis bringen was er mir zu dem Preis angeblich verkauft hat.  :roll:


----------



## AmiRage (13 März 2003)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> @AmiRage;
> 
> ...wir sind doch fast alle fähig, bei einer Softwareinstallation die Vertragsbedingungen zu lesen und, so wir es wollen, "I agree" anzuklicken. Normalerweise wird sonst ja bei "disagree" die Installation abgebrochen...



Hmmm ... ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint?  :roll:


----------



## dialerfucker (13 März 2003)

@AmiRage;

...eher sarkastisch, aber auf alle Fälle nicht böse!


----------



## Marie (13 März 2003)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir sind doch fast alle fähig, bei einer Softwareinstallation die Vertragsbedingungen zu lesen und, so wir es wollen, "I agree" anzuklicken. Normalerweise wird sonst ja bei "disagree" die Installation abgebrochen...



Nö, eben nicht. Ich hab in meiner Software eine Stelle, da darf der Kunde nicht weiterkommen, wenn er das nicht ordentlich durchgelesen hat. Ich habe dann folgendes gemacht: Einen STOP-Button rechts unten, hinter dem steht der Code, dass die Installation abgebrochen wird, weil er nicht gelesen hat was er tun soll. Soll ich Dir sagen wieviel Anrufe ich bekomme die Software sei fehlerhaft und liese sich nicht installieren? Und die krieg ich ja nur von denen, die das vorher *mehrfach* probiert haben ohne zu lesen, wohin sie einen Doppelklick machen müssen um fortzufahren.   :roll:


----------



## bahnrolli (13 März 2003)

Hi @ll,

Ob nun Tastendruck oder https-Verbindung - für meine Begriffe ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren. Wenn Du vornherein mit einer Abzockermentalität an die Sache rangehst, da nützen auch sauber ausgeklügelte Sicherheitsmechanismen nicht (viel).

Fakt ist, dass zuerst mal eine gute Absicht dahinterstehen muß, bevor ein Konzept funktionieren kann. An anderer Stelle hier im Forum heißt es vom Juristen dazu



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> § 242 BGB geht auf die bona fides zurück, die als Grundsatz schon von den alten Römern, den Vätern unseres Zivilrechtes, entwickelt wurde.
> Das bedeutet, dass jeder Vertragspartner daran mitwirken muss, dass der Vertrag seinem Geiste nach auch erfüllt wird.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn allerdings in erster Linie nur die Umsatzziffern und damit einige damit verbundene Provisionen im Auge behalten werden, ist die im Ansatz gute Möglichkeit, Mikrozahlungen zu realisieren, zum Scheitern verurteilt. Auch hier muß man für meine Begriffe zu den alten Römern zurück - cui bono? (Wem nützt es?) - dort muß der Hebel angesetzt werden. Ansonsten gleicht jede Diskussion darüber dem Hornberger Schießen...

Abendliche Grüße aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## Soko (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Marie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man müsste doch einfach nur die Beweispflicht umkehren. 
In-telegence z.B. muss beweisen, dass ich ihr Produkt kaufen wollte.


----------



## Marie (13 März 2003)

*Re: Den Gesetzgeber aufwecken*



			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste doch einfach nur die Beweispflicht umkehren.
> In-telegence z.B. muss beweisen, dass ich ihr Produkt kaufen wollte.



Na das geht ja auch schlecht, weil das is ja nicht ein Produkt von In-Telegence.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2003)

> In ihrer Erklärung fordern die beiden Bundestagsabgeordneten auch für den Mobilfunkbereich eine gesetzliche Regelung. Hier sei die Zahl der Missbrauchsfälle durch Rückruf-Aufforderungen zur Wahl von teuren Mehrwertdiensterufnummern besonders groß. Ebenso habe die Bundesregierung bei der Dialer-Problematik versagt. Es reiche jedenfalls nicht aus, dass Einwählprogramme lediglich von der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) registriert werden müssten. Damit könne die Bundesregierung die schwarzen Schafe nicht vertreiben. Vielmehr müssten die Dialer vor Inbetriebnahme geprüft werden und die Anbieter der Programme einen Nachweis darüber erbringen, "dass sie den Kodex der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefon beachten".



...blablabla. Es ist doch immer einfach Opposition zu sein. Man muss nur stets das Gegenteil fordern...und schon wird man vielleicht wieder gewählt! Konstruktive Beiträge zur Misere sind leider Mangelware.
Die RegTP ist eine Institution, welche unter einer CDU/CSU-Regierung geschaffen wurde. Und jetzt lautet der Vorschlag: Lasst die Freiwillige SelbstschutzTruppe das machen...eigentlich schon "westerwellianisch".
Zum Kotzen!!!


----------



## Soko (14 März 2003)

Also Leute, sagt mir doch mal ein Gesetz, das man nicht umgehen kann.
Aber es ist doch so, derjenige, der sich nicht an das Gesetz hält ist ein Gesetzesbrecher und macht sich strafbar. Die Vorausetzung für Bestrafung ist doch die Existenz eines ordentlichen Gesetzes, das die Geschäfte im Internet regelt.

Wer im Internet Geschäfte machen will, sollte den Nachweis führen müssen, dass er sich ordentlich verhalten hat.

Ich würde sogar die Schriftgröße vorschreiben in der der Preis - natürlich in der Bildschirmmitte - erscheinen muss.

Sie bezahlen (nur)  89.- €
wenn sie das jetzt  mit "OK" bestätigen  (2X).

Aber viellecht müssen zuerst einige Politiker abgezockt werden, bevor daran ein wirkliches Interesse besteht.
Denn die denken doch immer zuerst an sich ( vgl. Altersversorgung).

Gruß Soko


----------



## Devilfrank (14 März 2003)

Würde die vmtl. auch nicht jucken, da der Betrag als sofort abzugsfähige Sonderausgaben deklariert wird. Schließlich musste man sich ja dienstlich mit der Problematik befassen...


----------

